

What's Perky? My Handmade Keyboard - jacquesm
http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/index.htm

======
gus_massa
The links in that page have more details about the internal parts of the
keyboard. (In the first image it's not clear what/where is the keyboard.)

There are too many. I think that these are interesting:

* 20 home keys: [http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/homekey.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/homekey.htm)

* How to make: [http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/make.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/make.htm)

~~~
bazzargh
This page has an explanation of the keyboard in English - in the typing demo
video at the top:

[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/hit_the_word_.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/hit_the_word_.htm)

------
boyaka
It's interesting that this got posted so soon after the Plover stenographic
keyboard. I watched the YouTube presentation for it and one of the audience
members was asking about the potential for applying that keyboard
functionality to his iPhone, to which Mirabai Knight's response was maybe if
Google Glass takes off, and that there would be potential to type on your legs
or something. I would have liked to see what this guy thought about Osamu
Hirai's (Perky author) iKKGon keyboard for iPhone:

[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/iKKGon-iPhone-
en.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/iKKGon-iPhone-en.htm)

I'm not understanding exactly how this works, but it seems like he's limiting
the number of letters to the minimum required to get an auto-completed word.

Also interesting note, the Plover/stenographic keyboard article title states
240 wpm, and if you look at the 5 strokes/second link here there is a claim of
300 wpm. However, I'm sure it's difficult to compare wpm in Japanese versus
English.

~~~
MrDom
_It 's interesting that this got posted so soon after the Plover stenographic
keyboard_

The plover and perky links can be found in the comments section of the
"Engelbart's Violin" article. It's like the gift that keeps on giving. ;)

------
pierrec
Compare with the ol' DataHand [1] and the upcoming King's Assembly [2]. This
one looks like it might be a most alien yet effective design, but I dislike
the "chorded word" idea, because it has to rely on some sort of dictionary-
based predictive text technique. Honestly I find all of these seem less
efficient than a standard keyboard, but maybe that's just me.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand)

[2] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/70308014/kings-
assembly...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/70308014/kings-assembly-a-
computer-mouse-full-of-awesome)

~~~
paddy_m
King's Assembly looks very very cool. I would buy it without the mouse
functionality. To my knowledge, it is the first mechanical keyboard of any
configuration with wireless capability. Having wires on my desk is quite messy
and to be avoided. I'm curious to see how the programming works. It's not
clear how the project is progressing. I wish them luck.

------
IkmoIkmo
Man this is freaking awesome. If anyone knows more or can translate, I'd love
to hear.

So far browsing around one can find a few videos in action (although the words
per minute seems pretty low, not sure if it's due to the design or because one
needs to learn a new system before he gets up to speed.)

Check out the other stuff, too, absolutely love it. e.g. the mini ring:
[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/mini-
ring.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/mini-ring.htm)

Does anyone know how the typing works, is it a steno-type thing where you use
a personal dictionary?

If anyone can direct me to websites of other advanced and unique diy
tinkerers, please feel free!

~~~
gus_massa
Google Translate is very helpful in these cases, for example, the translation
of your link is:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhomepage2.nifty.com%2Fperky%2Fmini-
ring.htm&sandbox=1)

~~~
IkmoIkmo
Wasn't very helpful for the technical explanation unfortunately.

------
__david__
I seem to be be missing something here. I don't see anything that looks like a
keyboard. The page that loads looks like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/AYtQPj0.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/AYtQPj0.jpg)

~~~
jacquesm
[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Top1311-2.jpg](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Top1311-2.jpg)

[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Pkl0702.jpg](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Pkl0702.jpg)

[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Pkr0702.jpg](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/Pkr0702.jpg)

Does that work for you?

